# Fishing a sabiki at 3mb



## Joshuab31383 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello everyone. My name is Joshua brown and I am new to the forum. I figure I'd let my first post be something that may be helpful that some people don't seem to know about. At three mile bridge more nights than not if you want to catch the trout or other larger fish, up to a Foot and a half I'd say, use a sabiki rig underneath the lights at night. Just use one of the larger Sabiki rigs and a rod and reel that's got enough power to pull in 5 1 ft trout at once because it does happen. I find the green sabiki rigs work better than the red ones out there too. It is pretty fun pulling in trout and stuff two or three at a time and most times the rig doesn't have time to even hit the bottom. Just a little trick I figured out for fishing out there at night that makes a huge difference. Fair winds and following seas, and fish on.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

nice first post, thanks for the info


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice of you to share! Do you tip the hooks with anything like squid?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great idea! Take a smaller white trout and throw it back out freelined or on a bottom rig for something big to eat


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard and good fer ya to post a helpful tip fer your 1st post!!!


----------



## Joshuab31383 (Aug 31, 2015)

I dont put anything on the hooks bait wise, I think its that they reflect in the light is what attracts them. I usually drop the rig to the bottom then raise the rod tip up to chest height then drop it down while reeling in once, and slowly work through the water column that way. When I get a bite I will work it up and down there once or twice before moving on. And they like to school so if you hook one and let it run it will take the hooks to the school. They make great bait and if you cook them fresh they are hard to beat.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks, never thought to use a Sabiki, until now.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Interesting will have to try it.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Tip them with a little piece of shrimp and you'll increase your bite. It is pretty fun, good post!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome sir and thanks for the tip!


----------

